# 12 month old puberty



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey people.

Sorry for the rant. I need to let it out.
My boy is just shy of 12 months.
He has always been a very high energy dog but as of the last month he has been a lunatic.
He has no concentration, ignores everything, tries to sniff the whole world, acts like a complete crazy idiot. Like an Kid with add who just ate 2 pounds of sugar.
He can't sit still. Only a few weeks ago he was a dog to dream for. Gentle, loving, obedient, wanting to please, now he is like a wild pig let loose into a house, will run, jump, bark, prances around cant sit still etc
2 months ago I was training him for an open dog obedience competition which is next month. I can tell you now I won't be entering.

I know he has developed late, his whole litter has, at 11 months the females have just entered their heat and the two males have just started raising leg to pee.

This is my first dog that I have owned from a puppy and I have never encounter this issue. 

I know this is a development stage where I really need to be consistent in training and leadership but dam, I really thought he had skipped the crazy testing puberty hormone stage 
Anyone else have a dog like this? I hope it doesn't last to long

I want my puppy back


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Man I am so not looking forward to Lobo going through that phase. Last week he became what you are describing but it was only for about 5 days and I don't think I could have handled much longer than that lol. It was like he forgot all of his training (he is 7 1/2 months). He jumped on you if he wanted something (hadn't done that in a looong time), barked repeatedly when he wanted out of the crate, pulled with every fiber of his being when we were out walking, and in class where he has been the star pupil thew temper tantrums. He tried to chew on my cloths and when we worked on recall, he kept putting his paws on the leash. During class he just kept reverting back to behavior he hasn't exhibited since about 3 months such as leash biting. 

It was very frustrating and if I am honest I was pretty embarrassed at his behavior. If I saw someone working with him I would have thought that they had not put any training into him, and considering how much work i have put towards having a well behaved dog i was pretty upset. Two steps forward one step back. This week he is back to his sweet obedient self  hopefully your guy will out grow this phase soon 

If there are grammar errors I apologize, typing on a cell phone is not one of my strong suits


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Typical adolescent. Just stay the course, don't give him an inch and work him through it. It will get better. One day your mouth will drop when he instantly minds you without questioning your motives. In the meantime lots of training (keep him in classes) and exercise; mental and physical. Similar to human teenage boys. I used the same formula for my sons  and the results were both good.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Great advice  and as my mother always says "Consistency is key!"


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

No advice...but feel much better that I am not the only one with a teenage boy (at 10.5 months old). Personally for me, I am on a learning curve for this new stage. Trying to be as proactive as possible with obedience classes and lots of practice, advice from the forum, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks guys,
I must admit it did take me by surprise how quickly the change happened. 
The gsd club I take him to is closed on the months of December and jan, so the poor boy has gone from doing an obedience class, a show class and an agility class to just training with me. I don't think that has helped. 

It's just hard containing all the energy whilst trying not to over exercise him also.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

You guys are lucky!! My girl has been I'm the adolescent /teenage stage of bucking the rules for months!! She is slow maturing emotionally (as in containing all her enthusiasm and desires, and obeying) and horomonally (thankfully, as I have a coming 9mos old gsd/malamute maleI need to get neutered). I'm seeing little bits of improvement, but otherwise ((sigh)) she is a handful, lol... Can hardly wait until some more maturity kicks in... Hang in there


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah Dixie was a pain in the butt for a long time! She as just about perfect, I to had thought we just "skipped" the teenage stage. Than at about 11-12 month's, it got pretty bad with her. Had to really keep on top of her, than she started doing things she NEVER did as a young pup! It lasted for quite awhile, not entirely sure how long but it seemed like it was FOREVER, and it would never stop! But now she's 29 months and back to listening good, she does still like to test me tho, but that's just probably her personality/GSD thing lol


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine will be 11 months in a few days and he has been extra bad lately. His obedience is ok, a little slower than I would like. The BIG thing for us is his whining and barking at us whenever we are sitting still. I don't want to hijack this threat, so will be posting my own thread shortly about this issue.


----------



## WhiteWillysJK (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm right there with you guys. Mine is 9 months now and she seems like she is reverting. We do 10 to 15 minute training sessions everyday and go out for walks at least 4-5 times a week. I make her work for food which works every time. She has to sit and not touch it till I say OK. But other than that she seems like she is almost ignoring me half the time. I'm being patient and know she is going through what would be considered almost teenage years but man it can get frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

OMG I'm literally dreading the months ahead! Koda is 10 months and hasn't started this phase yet, except for that he sometimes ignores me, and he growled at me the other day when he tore off a big piece of rawhide from his bone (and almost swallowed it whole!) and I had to take it away from him. We then had a whole training session on giving things to me when I asked and he's been good since then. But yeah, I don't think he's started this phase yet...Can I get a time machine?!


----------

